# Misc. Trad related pictures



## sleeping aspen (May 12, 2009)

my trade stuff :wink:


----------



## sleeping aspen (May 12, 2009)

more trade stuff


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Not in the mood to start a thread but want to share a pic or several with the board? 

Here ya go.......


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

English longbows and arrows from the Mary Rose shipwreck.





































http://www.maryrose.org/ship/bows1.htm

http://www.maryrose.org/ship/bows2.htm

http://www.maryrose.org/explore/archer/chris.htm

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...:official&sa=N&um=1&ei=TKT2StzaBdXS8Qbmx5TzCQ


----------



## stansknives (Nov 13, 2009)

*Trade stuff*

Hi, stan here, whatcha want or need for the bow? I am a flintknapper from Alabama and I shoot stone points! Stan Payne


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

*Pope and Young*


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Big bear taken by Papa Bear


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Bill Negley with a recurve rhino


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

A few pics


----------



## Pdwight (Nov 26, 2009)

*A pic of my Self Bow*


----------



## kce227 (Jan 18, 2010)

Some pretty awesome pictures.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Here ya go!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94a_zDaN0bg


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Listening to Red stags,Te Urewera 2010


----------



## Fox30buck (Jul 12, 2010)

nice rig


----------



## VanRijn (Jan 18, 2008)

I was amazed to see the actual european long bows from the era. Anyone have a mongolian bow from the time period??


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

hay dave,what kind of bow is that in the bottom picture?


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

bowboy09 said:


> hay dave,what kind of bow is that in the bottom picture?


45# PSE Takedown.... Heavy as heck and sloppy to shoot, but It was cheap.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Utah 2009


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

bowhunterdave said:


> 45# PSE Takedown.... Heavy as heck and sloppy to shoot, but It was cheap.


nice.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

Some Howard Hill


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

The Bama Hunter.


----------



## 82ndArcher (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

82nd, is that a deer hunter model? It looks like a samick that I seen on the kustom king website. How does it shoot? It looks like you can kill with it no matter how it shoots but I am curious as to the quality of the bow itself. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## 82ndArcher (Aug 13, 2009)

Its actually the Sage by Samick, Its a great shooting little bow. I had her now for about 2 years and no complains so far. I shoot almost everyday and I it still shoots just as smooth as it did the first day I bought it from 3rivers archery. I haven't shot a lot of other bows than this one so I don't have much to compare it to much I have shot a newer model Bear Kodiak and a Martin Dream Catcher and the Sage shot right up there with'em no problem. The quality of the riser isnt perfect, there are little dents here and there but I personally like them and the limbs it came with were flawless. Hope this fills your curiousity! Let me know if you want to know anything else about it.


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

Fred Bear


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

great pics !!! any others??


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Some of me back when I got into organized Archery (1956) & front of my 1st full time Archery Shop/Lanes in 1964 (retail shop/lanes for nearly 20 years). I managed 38 Biggame animals with recurves & even some great tourny scores/wins back in the 60s70s b/4 switching to a compound.


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

*just trying to post a photo*


----------



## outpostdavve (Jan 23, 2011)

Trad equipment photo playing with a new camera.


----------



## Sidhe (Jun 21, 2012)

*Don't go into the castle, elf girl!*









Me having a good time with my Martin x-200.


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*One from a couple of years ago*









I cant wait for tomorrow morning!


----------



## flywise (Jul 13, 2010)

My very first trad. bow kill and happened to be my biggest buck ever...2010


----------



## Kevin Mathews (Dec 12, 2007)

flywise said:


> My very first trad. bow kill and happened to be my biggest buck ever...2010
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1483122


what kind of silencers do you have there?


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Pope and Young Museum: Chatfield, MN. http://www.pope-young.org/museum_main.asp


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

All in all, a right interesting spot.

:thumb:


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Logos said:


>


I almost died looking at the trad bows! That is my LIFE!


----------



## Taharris66 (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is a V-bar set up I made for my Hoyt and a self wood I made for my wife.


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Tunames (Jan 10, 2009)

Great pics John!


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

First deer taken with my new T/D Bama Hunter last Fall


On a pig hunt in SC


Loss of a giant


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

a couple of pics and me and my shooting bud playing battle of the Titans , courtesy of his IPhone and 2 mins my MAC


----------

